# Sterling Rate vis a viz the old Punt.



## BOXtheFOX (7 Jan 2008)

If we still had the Irish pound, what would the sterling rate vis a viz the Irish pound be now?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (7 Jan 2008)

95p, still a bit to go before we get back to the parity we had for the first 50 years of this State.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Just to clarify at the moment 

IR£1 = GBP£0.9460
GBP£1 = IR£1.0571

See www.xe.com for such conversions (even using redundant/deprecated currencies).


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Jan 2008)

Thanks. Sometimes it's interesting to look back and compare.  Maybe a nice holiday in the U.K. is on the cards this year as it seems more affordable.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (16 Mar 2008)

Sterling is fast approaching parity with the Punt. In fact the forward exchange rate for 13 March 2009 is just about parity.

13 March 2009 is 30 years after the Punt was foolishly separated from Sterling. That is quite remarkable when you consider that Sterling has fallen from 10 D-Marks to 2.5 D-Marks in the same period.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (17 Mar 2008)

Harchibald said:


> Sterling is fast approaching parity with the Punt. In fact the forward exchange rate for 13 March 2009 is just about parity.
> 
> 13 March 2009 is 30 years after the Punt was foolishly separated from Sterling. That is quite remarkable when you consider that Sterling has fallen from 10 D-Marks to 2.5 D-Marks in the same period.


That was yesterday. Sterling has just touched parity with the punt. This is not good news for Ireland inc.


----------



## Guest120 (17 Mar 2008)

Harchibald said:


> That was yesterday. Sterling has just touched parity with the punt. This is not good news for Ireland inc.


Nor with EUR/USD hitting 1.59 earlier today, although now around 1.58.


----------



## contact23 (20 Mar 2008)

any one got any ideas to cash in on the fx rate besides the auto minefield?if I had any money ... of course!!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Mar 2008)

Booked an apartment through www.holiday-rentals.co.uk  A lot of the properties are owned by U.K. residents and they usually look for payment in Sterling.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (31 Mar 2008)

I see today that if we had the old Irish Punt it would be more valuable than sterling. You would aslo get two U.S.dollars to the Punt.  Now there's a thing.....


----------



## docker (31 Mar 2008)

Does anyone think with current exchange rates its an excellent opportunity now to invest in US stocks or eft ? Surely with a medium / long term investment there is ample opportunity for dollar to strengten v the euro ? Or any other views on trying to profit from the dollar strengthening in the medium / longer term ?


----------



## rusty (31 Mar 2008)

docker said:


> Does anyone think with current exchange rates its an excellent opportunity now to invest in US stocks or eft ? Surely with a medium / long term investment there is ample opportunity for dollar to strengten v the euro ? Or any other views on trying to profit from the dollar strengthening in the medium / longer term ?


                     It is not possible to make money in the long term through currency speculation. However, it is probably not a bad idea to have a portion of your investments exposed to other currencies than your home currency (euro). The various fluctuations can help smooth out your portfolio volatility which is a good thing. For example you might consider having 60% of your investment in euro denominated assets, with the remainder in a basket of currencies, including the US dollar. This might also partially protect you from a catastrophic fall in your home currency.    Good luck!


----------

